# Punk Ipa Clone



## jbowers (19/10/11)

I'm currently just brewing fresh wort kits, after being fed up with extract. As it stands I have had no reason to start brewing all grain - craftbrewer and grain and grape cover most of the styles I love in a way that is pretty much how I would aim to brew it anyway.

However, I'll have more time to brew in the coming months so wouldn't mind trying my first all grain BIAB or something like that.

Basically wondering if anyone could help me put together a recipe that would be close to Punk IPA? What I've gathered so far:

ABV:5.6
OG:1053
IBU's:45
Malts:Marris Otter Extra Pale Malt
Hops:Chinook, Simcoe, Ahtanum, Nelson Sauvin
Twist:Hopped with bucket loads of our favourite hops

They give enough information to get pretty close. A couple of questions though - what temp should I mash at to get that kind of attenuation with US05 (assuming they use this or 1272)? Also, any thoughts on hop schedule?

Cheers!!


----------



## Innes (19/10/11)

jbowers said:


> They give enough information to get pretty close. A couple of questions though - what temp should I mash at to get that kind of attenuation with US05 (assuming they use this or 1272)? Also, any thoughts on hop schedule?


Mash at 65.

BrewDog use WLP007 for most of their beers.


----------



## Tim (19/10/11)

I know that BrewDog use 100% Marris Otter Malt and is dried hopped at a rate of 100g per 5 gallons.

I hope this helps


----------



## spaced (19/10/11)

Check out this thread and talk to Newbee&reg; who's had some experience with it.


----------



## jbowers (19/10/11)

Which thread sorry?


----------



## kenlock (19/10/11)

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Punk IPA clone (250 Clone Brews)
Brewer: Ken
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 26.64 l
Post Boil Volume: 25.22 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 21.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 21.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 5.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 68.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 65.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 65.0 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
6.12 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 100.0 % 
35.64 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.50 %] - Boil 90. Hop 2 68.2 IBUs 
28.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 3 0.0 IBUs 
28.00 g Cascade [5.00 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 4 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Dry English Ale (White Labs #WLP007) [35 Yeast 5 - 
1.0 pkg Whitbread Ale (Wyeast Labs #1099) [125.0 Yeast 6 - 
28.00 g Amarillo [6.90 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.12 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.97 l of water at 71.2 C 65.0 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 8.94 l of water at 97.2 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 7.87 l water at 75.6 C


----------



## jbowers (19/10/11)

That looks more like a clone of the old 6% Punk not the new recipe. Thanks though!


----------



## Acasta (19/10/11)

Brewing this tomorrow:
Based on the brewdog reports except for the simcoe. I may add it not sure. Ill let you know how it does in a few weeks.
I upped the IBUs to suit my taste.

Recipe: Punk IPA
Brewer: Andy
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 28.17 l
Post Boil Volume: 23.76 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 20.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 19.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 10.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 57.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 77.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.23 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 100.0 % 
10.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 2 15.6 IBUs 
15.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 4 14.2 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 12.3 IBUs 
20.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 3 7.6 IBUs 
20.00 g Ahtanum [6.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 2.9 IBUs 
20.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 5.4 IBUs 
15.00 g Nelson Sauvin [11.30 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Da Hop 11 0.0 IBUs 
15.00 g Ahtanum [6.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 - 
0.25 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 6 - 


Mash Schedule: -Main Mash - Light (Batch Sparge)
Total Grain Weight: 5.23 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 14.66 l of water at 74.9 C 64.5 C 60 min


----------



## spaced (19/10/11)

Sorry this is the link 
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=56527


----------



## Lecterfan (19/10/11)

spaced said:


> Sorry this is the link
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=56527



The dash of crystal suggested there should assist the colour, as all MO beers of mine in the past have been paler than the Punk. Of course, as suggested with TTLL..."all MO" doesn't mean that some of the MO hasn't been used to make some crystal etc...


I love that Acasta upped the IBUs to suit taste! Rogginroll!!!


----------



## donburke (19/10/11)

this was my attempt at a clone which i recommend you DO NOT TRY if you want it to taste like punk ipa

whilst a good beer, tasted nothing liked a punk ipa

Recipe: PUNK IPA
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 63.00 L 
Boil Size: 84.68 L
Estimated OG: 1.061 SG
Estimated Color: 15.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 45.4 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
12.00 kg Pale Malt, Golden Promise (Bairds) (5.9 EBGrain 68.57 % 
2.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.43 % 
2.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 11.43 % 
1.00 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5.71 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich I (Weyermann) (100.5 EBC) Grain 2.86 % 
45.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hops 17.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Centennial [8.70 %] (20 min) Hops 9.0 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (15 min) Hops 9.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Chinook [11.40 %] (10 min) Hops 7.1 IBU 
45.00 gm Ahtanum [5.20 %] (5 min) Hops 1.8 IBU 
45.00 gm Ahtanum [5.20 %] (1 min) Hops 0.4 IBU 
2.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Cask Ale (Wyeast Labs #1026) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 17.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min  Mash In Add 47.00 L of water at 73.9 C 67.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 25.00 L of water at 95.3 C 76.0 C


----------



## Newbee(r) (25/10/11)

Can't say I have cloned it but I have found that dry hopping a truckload of amarillo (last one I dry hopped 60g of amarillo pellets to 23L) seems to give the in your face punk flavour. I have used a few different bittering and addition hops, and it hasn't made that much of a difference to the profile when the amarillo is dropped in - and rack to a secondary, so they soak for a good couple of weeks before you bottle or keg. Use a high alpha acid hop for your bittering hop, such as columbus, or potentially galaxy would work, because punk has that slight rough bitterness similar to a generous early addition of galaxy. I use around 35g at 60 min for a 23L batch.


----------



## glaab (25/10/11)

I've made 50L extract a couple of times and this hop sched seems very close to me, hope that helps 




20.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 5.8 IBUs
20.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 14.5 IBUs
14.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 4.7 IBUs
21.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 3.0 IBUs
21.00 g Chinook [11.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 6.7 IBUs
21.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 11 1.2 IBUs
14.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 14 1.9 IBUs
21.00 g Chinook [11.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 12 2.7 IBUs
21.00 g Chinook [11.50 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 16 0.0 IBUs
14.00 g Simcoe [12.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 18 0.0 IBUs
21.00 g Ahtanum [5.20 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 15 0.0 IBUs
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 4.1 IBUs
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 13 1.7 IBUs
14.00 g Nelson Sauvin [10.70 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 17 0.0 IBUs


----------

